# Decoys for sale



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

For Sale: SOLD


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I will take the shells. Where are you located?


----------



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I will take the shells. Where are you located?


PM sent.


----------

